
Firefox Will Give You a Fake Browsing History to Fool Advertisers - inostia
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/43j8qm/firefox-will-give-you-a-fake-browsing-history-to-fool-advertisers
======
kall1sto
What's the benefit of fooling advertisers? So then I will get ads that I'm
even less interested in?

